# Feeling hormonal after treatment



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

I had my BFN at the end of March following ICSI - confirmed 10 days ago.  Have been back in work this week, but have really struggled at times, feeling very low.  Yesterday I had a bit of a meltdown, being really tearful at the slightest stress.  I don't feel as though it is specifically about the BFN - in some respects I'm feeling positive about that, as I'm looking forward to trying again later in the summer.  Rather, my low mood has been more about general work frustrations and feeling like I'm not good at my job.  Yesterday's meltdown was similar to how I can sometimes get when I'm premenstrual.  

Does anyone know if this may be the effect of hormones settling after treatment (I was on Progesterone until 10 days ago), or I'm I just going a bit bonkers?


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

I´m sorry for your BFN but pleased you can look forward to another try. You are really not going bonkers though    Your body and mind have been through an awful lot and its takes time to recover mentally and physically. Losing confidence in yourself is completely normal for many of us after a failed cycle. And feeling weepy at the most inopportune moments is also normal. You will feel better about being you in time I promise but don´t rush yourself, it takes as long as it takes. I hope you have some nice plans this weekend to get some normality back.
Katxxx


----------



## Wakey (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Nordickat.  It feels good to have some reassurance.  Me and DH work in schools so have just had a week off together and managed to get away so think we're both feeling a lot better.  Not looking forward to going back after the hols but that's pretty normal!

Hope things work out for you when you start your treatment again.


----------

